

Google App Engine SDK 1.7.0 released - shutton
http://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/wiki/SdkReleaseNotes
Includes a PageSpeed service https://developers.google.com/appengine/docs/adminconsole/performancesettings#pagespeed
======
shutton
It adds a paid for PageSpeed service ($0.39 per gigabyte)
[https://developers.google.com/appengine/docs/adminconsole/pe...](https://developers.google.com/appengine/docs/adminconsole/performancesettings#pagespeed)

